# Skip Shift Eliminator--WHY?



## cruiser787904 (Mar 9, 2007)

Alright who in the right mind designed the CAGS for the GTO. I understand that with it it helps avoid the gas guzzler tax. My beef is that it always blocks me from 2nd gear when I want 2nd but on the hwy well looking for fourth at 60mph in a construction zone it slipped nicely into 2nd gear. Luckily I had the clutch covered or I probably would have had issues...Guess my first mod will be the skip shift eliminator but I may as well buy the pedator so I have it for the rest of the mods...Just my two cents


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

cruiser787904 said:


> Alright who in the right mind designed the CAGS for the GTO. I understand that with it it helps avoid the gas guzzler tax. My beef is that it always blocks me from 2nd gear when I want 2nd but on the hwy well looking for fourth at 60mph in a construction zone it slipped nicely into 2nd gear. Luckily I had the clutch covered or I probably would have had issues...Guess my first mod will be the skip shift eliminator but I may as well buy the pedator so I have it for the rest of the mods...Just my two cents


There is something wrong if it's blocking you from second when you need second. The 1st to 4th light comes on only when, Engine is 169 degrees or higher, vehical is traveling 15-19 mph, and you are 21% throtle or less. So in other words you gotta be driving like a 80 year old lady going home from church in her maroon buick.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Get a skip-shift-eliminator. Costs $20 bucks, takes 15 minutes to install......problem solved.


----------



## IDONTLIKEIRAQ38 (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree with Pickinfights I have to try to get the skip shift to initiate and even when I am trying I have trouble. I dont see how it could be blocking you from second, you almost have to have the planets aligned for that thing to come on, and there is no way it would be a problem if you were seriously launching your car.


----------



## cruiser787904 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok so maybe your calling me out on trying to save some fuel or I lost my gumption to get on it...I guess I notice it the most when I am in a turnng lane at red light it seems that I always hit the skip shift when all I want to do is turn and burn. Either way I dont think it should have allowed me into 2nd at 60 mph at least not as easily as it did...I am going to get the predator b/c I will need it...That allows me to remove the skip shift right? Plus then I know I have to think rather then getting lazy and letting the computer do that for me....


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

If your Tuner Uses HP Tuners, they can turn it off for you wthout buying the CAGS delete


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Just bought the skip shift (CAGS) eliminator and installed and it is the best thing. I dont have to worry about the shifting issue from 1 to 4. For a 20 dollar fix, it is well worth it. arty:


----------



## Whannanna (Dec 12, 2006)

or if you plan on tuning it yourself after a few upgrades get the Diablo Sport tuner, you can eliminate the 1 to 4 problem. i dont have a problem with my cags. and its still enabled


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

cruiser787904 said:


> Either way I dont think it should have allowed me into 2nd at 60 mph at least not as easily as it did...


Any manual transmission with good synchros will let that happen. The only time CAGS is active from leaving 1st gear (with the stipulations above.)

The best suggestion I have for you to prevent 2nd gear at 60mph (without sounding like a prick), is to change the way you grip the shifter. More knuckleball pitch than pistol grip:cheers .


----------

